# 1925 B & Co Movement



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I've posted before about my 1925 Sir John Bennett Ltd gold wristwatch. It had to have a new crown and stem, at which time the jeweller told me it was a Longines movement. Last night the crown came out, which may be a job for @simon2 (separate email), but it motivated me to open the back up and have a look.

The movement is signed B & Co with "o" underlined and three stars. According to Mikrolisk that is "Baume & Merciers / Baume & Co. / Baume Freres". They list 3 registrations - Hatton Garden 1878, Les Bois, Genf, Schweiz 1880 and again 1901. Hard to tell from their drawings of the stamps which one it would be.

So, is that not Longines after all? Anyone know what "13,34" refers to?



And then the case, 9ct gold, Birmingham assay, made by Dennisons.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The 13.34 movement is a Longines movement and the B&Co stands for Baume & Co who were Longines agents in UK, Dennison as you probably know was a case manufacturer.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoT said:


> The 13.34 movement is a Longines movement and the B&Co stands for Baume & Co who were Longines agents in UK, Dennison as you probably know was a case manufacturer.


 Thanks, that explains the movement. I have another Dennison cased watch from the 1950s, so, yes, I had come across them before.

Just found this on http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com/watch/longines/longines-silver-officers-with-hinged-lugs-and-benson-dial-1918/



> The 13.34 is one of the most difficult early Longines movements for the collector to find, it being also one of the company's first calibres designed specifically for the wristwatch in 1910 and almost all examples now reside in private collections from whence they are unlikely to reappear in the foreseeable future. This is a 15 jewelled level calibre and is one of the most visually attractive early Longines movements.


 Which seems a bit at odds with http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/longines.php#longines1334



> The lowest grade 13.34 movements imported by Baume had 15 jewels.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The 13.34 and 13.34ZZ are certainly not as rare as the sales site implies


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

JoT said:


> The 13.34 and 13.34ZZ are certainly not as rare as the sales site implies


 Yes, that whole page seems to be gushing, like the author used to be an estate agent, or work in the advertising department of the Franklin Mint.


----------



## Niko87 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi! Anyone know about Longines 13.31?

https://kepkuldes.com/image/3Zoa4e


----------

